# What kind of brake pads?



## Zjaye21 (Oct 13, 2013)

I've changed brake pads on my old Toyota '89 corolla before. Piece of cake. But on my Chevy Cruze LS I went to advanced auto to buy pads and they asked if I knew if it was a European model? Don't know. Does it even matter? And what tools will I need? Anything special or just the same that I used on my Toyota. And is there any electrical sensors like for the tire pressure that I need to worry about when I pull the tire off. Please help!


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

I would say ceramics pads. All you need is a shallow 10mm socket, a deep 18mm socket, and brake pad spreader to hold in the piston.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

the 18mm socket is for the bolts holding in the caliper bracket, and the 10mm is for the small bolts holding the caliper to the bracket.


----------



## lilredjet (Sep 1, 2013)

If you do any kind of spirited driving at higher speeds, ceramic pads don't bite too well. They are almost dustless and good for round the town driving at low speeds. My personal opinion is Hawk HPS street. A little dust but the bite when warmed up is night and day to oem pads. You can find them for around $90.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I've been using Performance Friction Carbon Metallic pads as replacements for many years. Good fade resistance, almost no dust, no noise, and best of all, MADE IN THE USA. Be wary of pads made in china, I had a bad set from Advance Autoparts made by Wearever. They were supposed to be ceramic, but had chunks of scrap iron in them. Neighbor who worked for a tier1 supplier told me about shipments they'd get from chinese vendors that had high levels of asbestos in them.


----------



## lilredjet (Sep 1, 2013)

I will put it this way. Completely different car obviously but all I did was put Hawk HPS pads on stock rotors with SS brake lines and DOT 4 syn brake fluid on my 2003 Z06 and they sucked my eyeballs out braking at very high speeds. I know sports car from a econo compact but the pads are very impressive. This was compared to OEM vette pads.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

IIRC Hawk does not make a US-specific HPS pad for the Cruze. They sell ones for the European Cruzes with larger brakes that do not work on the US Cruzes.


----------



## lilredjet (Sep 1, 2013)

sciphi said:


> IIRC Hawk does not make a US-specific HPS pad for the Cruze. They sell ones for the European Cruzes with larger brakes that do not work on the US Cruzes.



Hey thanks for clearing that up. Amazon keeps sending me links to these HAWK pads. They are Euro only. Dunno why, since my car is in their database so they are supposed to know what stuff fits on my car.

Thanks again

Derek


----------

